# Report about using fake certificate



## ticktwenty

Hi,

I am in a real dilemma. I know someone who is using a fake certificate and got a 5 figure job in abudhabi. I am not sure whether to complain this or not as it may effect his family. Also if i do not complain this, i will be supporting crime by being silent. Where can i report this if i want to report. I welcome your valuable feedback

Ali


----------



## Gavtek

Does he do a good job? If so, mind your own business, it's not doing anyone any harm unless he's saying he's a qualified surgeon or something. If it was a crime to lie to get a job, I'd be on death row if anyone checked out my CV.


----------



## wandabug

Sounds like a case of revenge or sour grapes. Bad karma.


----------



## ticktwenty

But..dont you think he is doing injustice to a prospective genuinely qualified person who studied hard to get his professional certificate??


----------



## wandabug

I think it is none of your business.

It's strange you have no previous posts. Are you really a newbie or have you created a new profile to hide your identity?


----------



## sabfrance

Stay out of it. Its not your business.


----------



## Gavtek

ticktwenty said:


> But..dont you think he is doing injustice to a prospective genuinely qualified person who studied hard to get his professional certificate??


Having a bit of paper saying you got just enough correct answers to creep over the pass mark in an exam where you had to answer a selection of questions that covered a small percentage of the whole syllabus doesn't qualify you to do any job in the real world.

If he's able to do the job, he's not cheating anyone.

Paper qualifications are only a small part of what makes a good employee.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you actually had high morals and this wasnt something you were thinking of doing out of spite/revenge/negative reasons, you would of never came on a forum to ask what to do. Would of already been done. 

He is cheating the system... I guess I wish I could of figured out how not to spend 60,000$ on a degree to make a third less then I did without a degree in a field I had no passion in. Probly wouldnt have done it, as just too darn honest. 

Anyways... Wind up.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

A good company always check the credentials....

An Attestation process is usually thorough 

did you read about that guy from UK who landed a job as a CEO im a bank and never worked as a real banker ?


----------



## incommunicated

A minister in Germany had to resign when it became public that he used "copy and paste" on a few paragraphs in his thesis.


----------



## sandypool

Hmmm I ship meat packed in aluminium (well these days composite) tubes for a living. The process to get a fairly cheap looking qualification i could probably have had made by a few guys I know back in east London for 50 quid was lengthy and very expensive.

If I knew someone with a duff qual in my line of work I'd shop 'em tomorrow. But I have the excuse that they're probably endangering people's lives too as opposed to just being a bit miffed. HOWEVER I don't know how comfortable I'd feel with the idea of dobbing someone in for faking an English Lit degree to get themselves a job as a Marketing Exec (or whatever - not belittling Marketing) so long as they weren't incompetent.


----------



## Fatenhappy

ticktwenty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a real dilemma. I know someone who is using a fake certificate and got a 5 figure job in abudhabi. I am not sure whether to complain this or not as it may effect his family. Also if i do not complain this, i will be supporting crime by being silent. Where can i report this if i want to report. I welcome your valuable feedback
> 
> Ali


So Ali ... your perfect and never ever told an untruth in your life .... hmmm, BS, I think not ! ... Sounds like the jolly green giant (jealousy) is at work here ! ...  ... or as we would say in Oz .... mate ...... wind your neck in and mind your own business! ... I'm not condoning what has transpired, but if he's capably doing the job then so be it, if not, the employer will soon know .... :clap2:


----------



## Moe78

Telling him to NOT do anything and mind his business??? So let's say this guy is a doctor with a fake degree, should he mind his business then?! How about you guys actually find out if his "friend" is in a profession that could cost people their lives or at least jobs if he is not qualified and messes things up!

Yes he could be just jealous BUT if it's true then maybe you should consider telling someone especially if he endangers people!

Did he get this job because of his qualifications (which are allegedly fake) or because of his experience or ability to do the job? Once you determine that FIRST then you guys should judge whether it is morally right to report this.

It isn't easy but I guess what you guys are telling him is, if a good cop with an overall great record is seen beating the crap out of someone innocent or not then it's ok to turn the other cheek.

This guy could be taking the job of someone who would have been qualified and worked his behind off getting a degree and the experience just to have this undeserving cheat take it from him, that sounds more fair to you guys?!

If I told you people what my grandfather did, I wonder if you would think doing the right thing is wrong!

In the end it depends on several factors but telling him to mind his own business? Brilliant advice guys!


----------



## Gavtek

Moe78 said:


> Telling him to NOT do anything and mind his business??? So let's say this guy is a doctor with a fake degree, should he mind his business then?! How about you guys actually find out if his "friend" is in a profession that could cost people their lives or at least jobs if he is not qualified and messes things up!


Now come on, plenty of people have qualified their opinion around the assumption that it's probably some office job or something insignificant.

And again, having a degree doesn't qualify you to do anything anyway.


----------



## wandabug

Moe78 said:


> Telling him to NOT do anything and mind his business??? So let's say this guy is a doctor with a fake degree, should he mind his business then?! How about you guys actually find out if his "friend" is in a profession that could cost people their lives or at least jobs if he is not qualified and messes things up!
> 
> Yes he could be just jealous BUT if it's true then maybe you should consider telling someone especially if he endangers people!
> 
> Did he get this job because of his qualifications (which are allegedly fake) or because of his experience or ability to do the job? Once you determine that FIRST then you guys should judge whether it is morally right to report this.
> 
> It isn't easy but I guess what you guys are telling him is, if a good cop with an overall great record is seen beating the crap out of someone innocent or not then it's ok to turn the other cheek.
> 
> This guy could be taking the job of someone who would have been qualified and worked his behind off getting a degree and the experience just to have this undeserving cheat take it from him, that sounds more fair to you guys?!
> 
> If I told you people what my grandfather did, I wonder if you would think doing the right thing is wrong!
> 
> In the end it depends on several factors but telling him to mind his own business? Brilliant advice guys!


Because, as usual, we only have half a story!!! Plus it is only advice, at the end of the day he will do what he feels is the right thing to do based on all the facts.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Someone is just winding us up. 

If was an important job, would have already reported it. 

This is someone doing a report on the type of people that are drawn to uae and their ethics....


----------



## Moe78

whatever people! You could've said "oh if he isn't doing anything that could endanger lives then leave it be". It could be whatever you want it to be. You are only assuming he would have reported it if this guy was say, a fake doctor but we don't know that. Instead you guys basically encouraged him to do nothing. 

It could be just a report too but you don't know that either.

Funny really, you guys seem to tell people who run away from alimony or taxes back "home" to pay their dues but it's ok to turn the other cheek at this type of fraud?

Ultimately the "right" thing would be to report it but that's in an ideal world and we know especially in this region that as long as it doesn't affect you, it doesn't matter. That's the honest truth isn't it so?


----------



## wandabug

You alright MOE?? need a tampon?


----------



## Gavtek

Get off your moral high horse mate.

A statement like:



> it's not doing anyone any harm unless he's saying he's a qualified surgeon *or something*


may only allude to the medical field if you take it literally, however, anyone reading with an ounce of objectivity would be able to assume that the "or something" extended to anything that would cause danger to the unsuspecting public as was the intention.

I don't think anyone on here is seriously condoning that it would be ok for someone to fake a pilot license and take control of EK001 to Heathrow tomorrow morning and it's unfair to assert that people are thinking like that just because they haven't expressly said that they aren't.


----------



## Moe78

Ironic how you guys seem to add a bit to your original replies when I told you his friend might be in a more serious profession?

However, you ASSUME this guy's friend isn't a doctor or pilot or whatever. Now different cultures might not think the same way. He might not be used to telling on people so even if they committed a serious crime, he would not be used to reporting it. 

You guys are thinking in the sense that if it was back in the UK or US or whatever, then he would have already reported it if his friend was a fake doctor. 

Either way, his friend has faked a degree. Someone out there spent money and time on that just to have someone fake his way through?! Even if I told the guy to not report his friend, I would tell him that his friend is a piece of crap for doing it and I hope he gets caught and never gets another job in his life.

He has experience? Cool, apply on that basis, don't fake your degree.

Next time someone says they want to run out of Dubai and leave a tonne of debt, let's say he should do it and how about we mind our own business and not tell him off? Why don't we do that? Because it's not right and because it looks bad on the rest of us and might affect us, true or not?


----------



## Gavtek

I'm not adding anything, I just described how my original reply shows that I wasn't assuming that it wasn't a serious profession, rather that I was giving my opinion on the basis that it wasn't with an obvious get-out if it was a more serious profession. I'm not having my morality questioned because you've failed to understand my point of view.

And to play devil's advocate if I may, if a guy can get a job with a fake degree, do it to a good standard and never get caught out, doesn't that just prove he was right in the first place not to bother wasting all that money and 3/4 years of his life?


----------



## Moe78

Not really dude, there is still something wrong. It's ok to embellish a bit on your CV but to tell people you have some degree when you don't then it's an entirely different ball game. If the guy thinks he can do it so well, then why does he need to fake a degree? Once again it's still an assumption. For all you know he may not have any experience or know-how and just relying on "luck" to get him through. Many do that and we all hope they don't one day create some huge disaster.

The guys who told him to mind his own business before knowing what his friend job actually is, were just wrong. 

Give him some options, don't tell him to turn the other cheek just like that! 

That's all I really have to say on this.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Gavtek said:


> And to play devil's advocate if I may, if a guy can get a job with a fake degree, do it to a good standard and never get caught out, doesn't that just prove he was right in the first place not to bother wasting all that money and 3/4 years of his life?


Seems someone thinks not too highly of education.... 

As with my original reply, if he had morals and this really wasnt about just revenge/negative reasoning, this would never have even been a post. He would have done what was right. 

This sounds more like a high school experiment for philosophy on deonteological vs teleological...


----------



## Ogri750

If this was for a position where public safety/peoples lives are at risk, then any employer worth a grain of salt would have carried out a full attesttation of the qualifications.

If, as this seems to be, it is for an office/managerial etc role, the qualification does not mean they can do the job, the proof is in their performance.

I have worked with people with MEng, MSc, MBA etc (all duly worked for and awarded) that were completely incapable of doing the job.

The qualification isn't everything


----------



## Gavtek

Jynxgirl said:


> Seems someone thinks not too highly of education....


In the finance field I'm in, the most sought after qualification is ACCA. The pass mark for these exams is 50%. The exam paper covers a maximum of 10% of the syllabus. Theoretically, you can become a qualified accountant knowing only 5% of what you should know.

I've seen people party their way through university, doing just enough cramming to get through each exam and come out with a degree in a subject they don't know too much about. I've also seen people be given practice exam questions by lecturers that are almost identical to the questions they get in the real paper the following week at a university that boasts about its high pass rate.

I'm fed up dealing with people who come out of university with a piece of paper and think they have made it and the world owes them a favour. It means dick in the real world.

And let's face it, all a qualification does is get you an interview. From that point on, it's all about the person and what you can do and how you put yourself across as a person. You can't cheat that. 

Unless it's a job that requires specific specialist training, qualifications have almost zero bearing on how an individual is able to do the job, most universities will only teach you how to pass an exam, not how to apply your knowledge in the real world.

In most countries, being able to pay your way through university and live with no job income at the same time is a luxury that not many can afford. If someone has found a way to beat the system where the privileged people have all the opportunities, then good luck to him I say.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It seem ethics is very very very low here in the uae.


----------



## Ogri750

It is not a question of low ethics.

If I don't have a degree (for whatever reason), yet I go for an interview, the interview goes extremely well but the only thing preventing the company from offering the job was the fact that I don't have a degree, what do you suggest? 

I know the easy answer is study, get your degree, but many cannot afford the cost of a degree course now, and let's be honest, there are so many graduates with degrees that will never use the subject they graduated in. A degree for a degree's sake.

"Oh yes, I have a degree in media studies", "so you want to work in media then"?, "no, I want to work in childcare"


----------



## Jynxgirl

This is another one that can be debated forever and the one side is never going to agree with the other side. 

I still think this thread is a wind up.


----------



## Ogri750

Can we get degrees in debating?  :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Hassli

ticktwenty said:


> 'Hi,
> 
> I am in a real dilemma. I know someone who is using a fake certificate and got a 5 figure job in abudhabi. I am not sure whether to complain this or not as it may effect his family. Also if i do not complain this, i will be supporting crime by being silent. Where can i report this if i want to report. I welcome your valuable feedback
> 
> Ali


Hi there,

If he faked his certificate? Why would you bother? If you both working in the same company and you work as HR in that company and it is your Job to check peoples credentials.. then report it to the company itself... Otherwise, don't bother... Dont be a nosy person. (Pardon me if I did offend you or anything)

Having certificate is advantage but it does necessarily mean that he is solely hire because of his certificate, maybe his experience says a lot more and he was hire because he gets the employer trust that he will be a good employee. Experience and personality counts a lot in getting a job. Plus, he can sit for an exam again and get that certificate, then that issue/your concern will no longer exist..

Plus if certificates is a necessity in his job, the company will ask that person to authenticate his certificates. So, it is his problem not yours. 

I know someone who fake his degree and the employer knows about this as this requires authentication for the visa purposes and he landed in Jail... The employer still help him not to go to jail, but there is nothing the employer can do for him.. You know why...because he is so crazy and he fake the UAE Seal...  shocking but it is so True... 

So you see, he fakes his degree but then the employer still like to help him because it is not only the certificate counts, but also his personality, the way he shows that he can do the job well..etc

So what you need to do, is mind your own business, Be happy with that person that he is receiving 5 figure job in abudhabi  . Be happy for him that this money can help his family  and say Goodluck to that person and may he may do a Good Job. 

Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl

It is called a political science degree...  Politicians debate things that matter not all the time!


----------



## Gavtek

Unfortunately as we're in a country where something as simple and innocent as losing your job could result in you having your bank account frozen and you being thrown in jail, putting food on the table comes before ethics for those unfortunate enough to find it difficult to find alternative employment and not have much savings. 

The way the OP glorified the "5 figure salary" which most western people take for granted to me suggests the person may not have the same employment avenues that are open to you or I.

Would I do the same if I had a well paid job and had the opportunity of a better job? No chance.

Would I do the same if I was out of work and had no idea where the next rent cheque was coming from? Absolutely.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Hassli said:


> (Pardon me if I did offend you or anything)



I've not posted on this yet as I too don't wish to offend a potential malicious and vindictive grass.


----------



## ticktwenty

*Thanks*



Mr Rossi said:


> I've not posted on this yet as I too don't wish to offend a potential malicious and vindictive grass.


Thank you for your advice. It is not that i am jelous about him and let me tell you that i am in a much much better position than him..both socially and financially. I have never in my life lied or cheated somebody and strongly believe in ethics.
The only thing bothered me is should i remain silent when i know that some one did something wrong...and support him by remaining silent? 
On the other hand, i could see him well setteled and do not want to disturb his peace...I decided to remain silent and leave this to almighty's decision...

Thank you guys for your sincere opinion....


----------



## Gavtek

ticktwenty said:


> I decided to remain silent and leave this to almighty's decision...


Thanks, very kind of you to say so


----------



## ticktwenty

The way the OP glorified the "5 figure salary" which most western people take for granted to me suggests the person may not have the same employment avenues that are open to you or I.

You completely missed my point...I only intended to highlight the 5 figure salary to let the reader know that the person is not handling an insignificiant position..but a highly paid position (though it has nothing to do with his past experience)..

"the person may not have the same employment avenues that are open to you or I."

And contrary to your argument ..most of my subordinates are westerners and this should give you some idea of what salary i take home on a monthly basis( based on your starement that most westerners take 5 figure salary for granted )..so please refrain from assuming things....Have a good day


----------



## Andy Capp

Interesting.
When I first moved to the UAE some 6 years back I was told that 1 in 3 people were police informants, most of those paid. I found it difficult to comprehend at the time, but after time you think only 1 in 3, surely it's a lot higher.
That is the islam way though so what to do?


----------

